# Robo hamster pairs



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi!
So i was thinking of instead of getting one hamster next i could get a pair of robos. I have a smaller cage as well as tge one i have because i upgraded to a bigger cage wich means if they start to fight i can separate them. But i wanted to know how you guys feel about pairs also i cant find a breeder in northern ireland or ireland so i would have to get them from [email protected] But as far as i know they aren't the best at acuratly figuring out what gender they are? And neither am i. (Trust me "toby" the cat was actually a girl) so any advice??


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Robos can be in pairs or groups, but from what I've heard they are notorious for fighting and having to be separated in the end. Though I believe boys get on better together than girls. 
My local Pets at Home will only sell girls as singles and boys as pairs.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> Robos can be in pairs or groups, but from what I've heard they are notorious for fighting and having to be separated in the end. Though I believe boys get on better together than girls.
> My local Pets at Home will only sell girls as singles and boys as pairs.


Thanks, boys would be a good idea also because then i wouldn't get hamster pup invasions. But my mum may say no anyways, she takes a while to decide things.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> Robos can be in pairs or groups, but from what I've heard they are notorious for fighting and having to be separated in the end. Though I believe boys get on better together than girls.
> My local Pets at Home will only sell girls as singles and boys as pairs.


Strange. My [email protected] sells them in pairs or groups of 4 and they never fight. They seem very happy and even sometimes run on the wheels with each other. Most of the time they sleep and when they are awake they don't fight or show any aggressive behaviour.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

RandomPasserBy said:


> Strange. My [email protected] sells them in pairs or groups of 4 and they never fight. They seem very happy and even sometimes run on the wheels with each other. Most of the time they sleep and when they are awake they don't fight or show any aggressive behaviour.


All [email protected]'s do things differently. 
I am glad you've not had issues.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> All [email protected]'s do things differently.
> I am glad you've not had issues.


Thank you. ( I don't actually own them but I know they're the same individuals because of the markings on their backs lol)


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well I wont know until July if i can even get a pair but even if i cant I might as well learn about them someday i will have pairs even if it isnt for another 5, 10, 15 years.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You can get singles. My robo girl, who is now 2 years 2 months old and I got her from Pets at home. Perfectly healthy.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> You can get singles. My robo girl, who is now 2 years 2 months old and I got her from Pets at home. Perfectly healthy.


I have had singles but i want a pair this time round.


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

You can get a pair, as robo's are probably the most reccomended hamster to keep in pairs because they are less likely to fall out and fight.

The most important thing is gender. U have to be 100% sure that they are the same gender. If u aren't sure and the petshop isn't sure either, make sure there gentiles look exactly the same. 

For robo's I'd have a large cage that has more than 600 sq inches of space, as I've seen hamsters fight more in smaller cages than large ones. How big is your cage in sq inches or dimensions? Can we have a pic of the cage inside? This important when determining if u can get pairs, as this is 2 hamsters meaning they need double the space than just one.

You will also have to have a different setup in the cage than if owning one. So two wheels, 2 food bowls or scatter feeding which I find most owners of pairs reccomend. Lots of toys and extra hideouts.


----------

